# Recommendations for Family Worship



## ClayPot (Jun 6, 2009)

My wife was looking through the Reformation Heritage Books catalog yesterday and was interested in a lot of the books related to family. Her birthday is coming up so I will probably get one or two books. However, I don't know much about the books. What would you buy? Why?

Thoughts on Family Worship - JW Alexander
The Family at Church - Joel Beeke
Family Worship - Joel Beeke
Returning to the Family Altar - Douglas Comin
The Case for Family Worship - George Hammond
Family Religion - Matthew Henry
A Church in the House - Matthew Henry
The Family Alter - Oliver Heywood
The Family Worship Book - Terry Johnson
Family Worship in the Bible - Donald Whitney
Other?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 6, 2009)

Henry's work is excellent.


----------



## A.J. (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm currently reading Joel Beeke's _Family Worship_. It's concise, easy to read, very relevant, and Biblical. Beeke writes as a Reformed pastor and one who has benefited from the family worship gatherings led by his father. As recommendations for further reading, he leads the reader to many of the authors you mentioned. His book is a good introduction on the subject.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for a great list of resources!


----------



## Idelette (Jun 6, 2009)

A.J. said:


> I'm currently reading Joel Beeke's _Family Worship_. It's concise, easy to read, very relevant, and Biblical. Beeke writes as a Reformed pastor and one who has benefited from the family worship gatherings led by his father. As recommendations for further reading, he leads the reader to many of the authors you mentioned. His book is a good introduction on the subject.



 Joel Beeke's _Family Worship_ is excellent! I've benefited greatly from it, and would highly recommend it!


----------



## nasa30 (Jun 12, 2009)

I voted "Church in the House by Henry" and "Other".
Not a how-to guide but I would also highly recommend "Family Driven Faith" by Dr. Voddie Baucham and "Of Domestical Duties" by William Gouge. Great books!


----------

